# new fuel in an ol' tractor



## farmalljod (Aug 7, 2012)

I was thinking the other day.......

Is unleaded safe to run in old tractors alone or should I be adding lead additives to the fuel.

We have a Farmall Cub, 9n and a 8n plus a couple of stationary engine that usually only run at tractor shows and some garden ploughing so they aren't used hard.

So I guess my question is if light use is ok with unleaded fuel or should we use additives or use hardened valve seats ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

If you have hardened valve seats, you should be fine with the new fuels. Try to stay away from ethanol fuels (E10, etc). For the older engines, the lead replacement additives wouldn't be a bad idea if you are going to work them hard. If they will just be running for show and not getting very hot, then they may not be necessary.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I use additive about 3-4th tank fuel..Iam not working tractor hard either.


----------

